#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Дом

## Шавырин

Уважаемые знатоки,интересует написание(начертание) слова Дом на монгольском. Спасибо.

----------


## Aion

Вообще, современный монгольский алфавит - кириллица (с 1940 г.). Слово "дом" по-монгольски - гэр.

----------

Шавырин (03.02.2009)

----------

